# New goats! They are Here. Photos added!!!



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 5, 2011)

I guess I should share the excitement buzzing around here on Locust Haven Farm.  We have been looking for some time now to add a couple new full-bloods to our percentage herd, that consists of around 10 boer/nubian crosses, 8 or so high percentage, and 2 full-blood does, along with 2 full-blood boer sires.  

WE are exicited that we have chosen,    http://calvaryfarm.com/   to make our next purchases.  Our decision was based on the traditional look, with super strong legs and pasturns.  The fact that they are a family farm, that started out with their son showing 4H-whethers.   The full=bloods having some enoblements in their back ground was important to us. And I will have to admit they were in our budget. We looked at many farms that were upwards near 1,200 or 1,500 per breeding doe. That is too much for us.  

ONe of the does has some Ruger in her, which I have always wanted. It isn't alot of Ruger, but I am stil excited about it. 


On the down side, they are all 2x2 teated does abga registered, not sure how that is going to go.  But we don't show in open shows anyway, and i understand eventhough there was all that talk about changing the rules, they really left the wording very vague and 2x2 are allowed to be shown, they just may have a couple points taken off in the big shows, when it comes down to the big winners. We aren't playing with those boys any way. I have checked all the websited locally, who are big players and they are selling lots of 2x2 for big money. WE decided not to worry about it at this time. 


So next year I should have some photos and experiences to share with you on true 2x2 udders.  One of our herd sires is 2x2 and the other is clean 1x1. We will see how that goes. I was planning on breeding them to the 1x1, because he has a strong pedigree and I like his top-line more.  

I have purchased, HOt mamma, Glory and Macey on their for sale page, and one other that is younger that she hasn't listed yet. I will post  pictures when they come home.   


The sire I will be using for their first breeding is the little buckling in my avatar with his mother. He is from Keen acres farm in west Va, his father is Stormy on their website.   http://www.keenacresfarm.com/bucks.htm,  We also have a buckling from Karl on their bucks page, I haven't been as impressed with this buck. But time will tell.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 5, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Congrats!


Thank you , I am very very excited.  Sorry about the extra teats Helmstead.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 5, 2011)

They're Boers, what can I say?


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations!  I am sure you are very excited.   

I really like Hot Mamma.   She has great length and very nice solid hindquarters.   She has a beautiful face profile with the solid roman nose yet still has the feminine look. 

Glory is very nice, good solid hindquarters, good topline, nice length.  

Macy is hard to tell.  She looks good but not quite the same caliber as the others She also looks younger and that may be the difference I am seeing.  With her wonderful long topline, if she fills out more as she gets older she will be a fabulous doe.  

Very good looking does!  Can't wait to hear when they settle into thier new home.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## RPC (Jul 5, 2011)

They look really nice congrats on the new does.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 5, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Congratulations!  I am sure you are very excited.
> 
> I really like Hot Mamma.   She has great length and very nice solid hindquarters.   She has a beautiful face profile with the solid roman nose yet still has the feminine look.
> 
> ...


We are taking a chance on Macy, based on her pedigree, we were able to get a discount on her, because she isn't looking like the quality of the rest.  Glory has the worst pedigree, of the bunch.  Hot mamma is what sealed the deal for me.  the others are really just because it is an 8 hour drive one way, and they aren't bad animals, but I really want Hot mamma.  I love some of their percentages as well.  But for now we are going to stick with the plan of adding a coule full-bloods. OUr herd sire twister should add front end to glory and macy, He has a big front end.  

Here he is at 3 months old and weighing in at 80lbs.  

Twister


----------



## helmstead (Jul 5, 2011)

He is MASSIVE!


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 5, 2011)

I want a kid out of Hot Mamma and Twister!  

Macy has a really nice long topline.  Bred to Twister she may produce some nice kids.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 5, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I want a kid out of Hot Mamma and Twister!
> 
> Macy has a really nice long topline.  Bred to Twister she may produce some nice kids.


He is a gorgeous buck, we took a chance and paid 500 for his mother at 6 years old bred to Stormy  on the keen acres website, with the hopes of him giving us our future herd sire.  I am happy to report the plan is so far working out.  Just a lovely buckling. We have since taken him off the extra grain, and he is right now in field condition. We didn't have time to show him, so no need to keep putting all that feed into him. 

We are thinking of offering a couple of the doelings up for sale as first picks, just to help us recoop our money, figuring they are young, and we will have time to keep future animals from them.   We are planning on breeding her in December at 10 months of age to twister.  

This is our other herd sire:  He is too short for my likings, and I am not impressed yet, wE are going to breed him to our percentage boer/nubians, with the hope he adds bone mass, and the nubians are long anyway, so hopefull he wont take too much of that away. 

This is Karamba. look at the bone mass on this buck. out of Karl on the keen acres farm website,  Problem is he is short in the length, and not the smoothest goat I have ever seen.  He has next breeding seasons and 4H and ffa show season to proove himself, otherwise we will be putting him up for sale. I am very worried his kids are going to be too short.  He has a great set of legs under him. 

He is the one in the center of the picture near the feeder with the red front end and leg. He is 9 months in this photo, and the girls are 12 months. These are the does that kidding this June.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats!  Very pretty girls!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 15, 2011)

Today is the day, we are heading out on our trip to go get the new girls.       The trailor is packed with a carrier that we fixed with plywood to help with any potential rain and keep some wind off of them. The emergency supplies are packed incase we get stranded and have to take them off the trailer.  

8 hours of driving each way. 

All the goats on the farm have heard the buzz of the news of the potential of new arrivals.  I have no idea where I am going to put them when we get home. our isolation pens have the show sheep in them.  

But they will be home soon.


----------



## PJisaMom (Jul 15, 2011)

Hope your travels are safe and easy!!!!  Yay!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 15, 2011)

Have a safe trip and congratulations!


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 15, 2011)

Have a safe trip.  Take lots of pictures!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Jul 15, 2011)

Happy travels!


----------



## crazyland (Jul 15, 2011)

How exciting! Hope your drive is calming and enjoyable.
Post pics asap when they get home.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 17, 2011)

They are here!!!!!!!!!  pictures coming soon.      



I am the proud new owner of 5 new does.     

the trip was lovely, we stayed in Dayton, Ohio and went and saw the air force museum and went out to eat the night before. Stayed in a lovely hotel, and my sister(twin sister ) still living in wisconsin drove and met us for the weekend with her husband and we just had a lovely time.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 17, 2011)

:waitsforpics


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 17, 2011)

This is the best I  can do at midnight, my sister took the pictures.  Not very professional, but you can get the point. The little runt is in the dog crate. She is pitiful.  I am a sucker for seeing the million dollar goat inside the runt. 

Four of them are full-bloods and one of them is regestered 75%, but I am pretty sure she is technically full-blood as well.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.164471190291406.42006.100001855770147&l=298c7fa010


----------

